# Vi racconto la mia storia



## fatata56 (10 Novembre 2010)

Ciao a tutti,
Vi racconto la mia storia.. Sono apparsa per la prima volta qualche giorno fa per solidarietà a Sabina.. Infatti la mia storia personale é molto simile alla sua.
Ho 33 anni, sono sposata da 9 ed ho una figlia di 7 anni, apparentemente una vita molto regolare, se non fosse che da 1 anno e mezzo ho una relazione con un altro uomo.
Tutto è cominciato in coincidenza della mia crisi dei trentanni, o almeno credo, perché é stato un periodo di metamorfosi totale.
L'altro lo conosco da 10 anni circa, lavoriamo insieme, ma non é proprio un mio collega ma un mio superiore, ha 20 anni più di me e nemmeno lui é libero, c'é sempre stata molta attrazione tra di noi mentale e fisica ma non si é mai concretizzata almeno fino a quel giorno...
Tornando alla mia crisi... Il primo ad andarci in mezzo é stato mio marito, bravissimo ragazzo, premuroso, non posso proprio dargli alcuna colpa, semplicemente credo di essermi disinnamorata, gli voglio molto bene ma non sento il trasporto che provo per l'altro.
Sono cambiata, purtroppo il problema di fondo é questo: il matrimonio, la maternità mi hanno fatto crescere e cambiare , sono cambiati i miei gusti, le mie necessità, i miei interessi, e questa mia evoluzione non é stata seguita da mio marito, non é rimasto al passo, non é cresciuto proporzionalmente a me.
Quello che mi fa soffrire di più é proprio questo, che lui non é cambiato é rimasto quello che era quando l'ho spostato fermo e immobile come una roccia e forse questo per lui é la sua forza (la stabilità) per me é il suo punto debole.
E' come se fossimo sintonizzati su due bande diverse, in questo contesto c'é stato l'avvicinamento all'altro uomo.
Non ho mai tradito mio marito e che ci crediate o no nemmeno altri compagni che ho avuto precedentemente, per questo non avete idea di come fossi impacciata e sconvolta la prima volta che é successo!!
Ero la classica persona che diceva "se dovesse succedere te lo direi e comunque lo capiresti dalla mia faccia..." e invece mi ritrovo a nascondere indizi e cercare di mantenere quella serenità almeno apparente per non sconvolgere la mia vita e la mia famiglia.
Se ho sensi di colpa?
No, non troppi e non vi stò raccontando la mia storia per liberarmi dai sensi di colpa ma bensì per condividere con qualcun'altro il turbinio di emozioni che mi pervadono e che sono diventate croce e delizia della mia vita...


----------



## Eliade (10 Novembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Sono cambiata, purtroppo il problema di fondo é questo: il matrimonio, la maternità mi hanno fatto crescere e cambiare , sono cambiati i miei gusti, le mie necessità, i miei interessi, e questa mia evoluzione non é stata seguita da mio marito, non é rimasto al passo, non é cresciuto proporzionalmente a me...[/QUOTECiao e benvenuta.
> Perchè è così importante per te che tuo marito dovesse seguirti in questo tuo cambiamento?
> In che senso che non è cresciuto? E' rimasto ancora un ragazzino immaturo o semplicemente non ha modificato i prorpi interessi\gusti??


----------



## fatata56 (10 Novembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> fatata56 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Sono cambiata, purtroppo il problema di fondo é questo: il matrimonio, la maternità mi hanno fatto crescere e cambiare , sono cambiati i miei gusti, le mie necessità, i miei interessi, e questa mia evoluzione non é stata seguita da mio marito, non é rimasto al passo, non é cresciuto proporzionalmente a me...[/QUOTECiao e benvenuta.
> ...


----------



## Daniele (10 Novembre 2010)

No, è cambiato anche lui, ma tu sei diventata così bambina dentro da essere incapace di vedere un uomo...mentre un crapulone affetto probabilmente da sindrome di Peter Pene e da una incapacità di avere un rapporto alla pari (in effetti è un tuo superiore).
Si, tuo marito è andato avanti, è un uomo vero, tu sei diventata una adolescente.
Ah, per l'idea, io ho la tua età e la famosa crisi di 30 anni l'hanno solo i creduloni.


----------



## MK (10 Novembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Lui probabilmente si sente soddisfatto della sua vita tranquilla e si sente forte nella sua stabilità emotiva io invece ho bisogno di emozionarmi, di vivere la vita sempre e comunque.


Ciao Fatata, mai pensato di poterti separare?


----------



## Mari' (10 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, è cambiato anche lui, ma tu sei diventata così bambina dentro da essere incapace di vedere un uomo...mentre un crapulone affetto probabilmente da sindrome di Peter Pene e da una incapacità di avere un rapporto alla pari (in effetti è un tuo superiore).
> Si, tuo marito è andato avanti, è un uomo vero, tu sei diventata una adolescente.
> Ah, per l'idea, io ho la tua età e la famosa crisi di 30 anni l'hanno solo i creduloni.


Ma sai una cosa Daniele  quasi quasi ti do ragione :up: .


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Novembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> Vi racconto la mia storia.. Sono apparsa per la prima volta qualche giorno fa per solidarietà a Sabina.. Infatti la mia storia personale é molto simile alla sua.
> Ho 33 anni, sono sposata da 9 ed ho una figlia di 7 anni, apparentemente una vita molto regolare, se non fosse che da 1 anno e mezzo ho una relazione con un altro uomo.
> Tutto è cominciato in coincidenza della mia crisi dei trentanni, o almeno credo, perché é stato un periodo di metamorfosi totale.
> ...



Fatata, fossi in te lascerei perdere i superiori.
Taglia subito questa faccenda, te ne verranno solo guai.

Quell'uomo non è un essere più evoluto di tuo marito, come non lo è il nostro Daniele e tutti gli altri maschi che possano mai apparire nel creato

Hai già preso da lui quello che di bello poteva darti..passa oltre.


----------



## fatata56 (10 Novembre 2010)

[Ah, per l'idea, io ho la tua età e la famosa crisi di 30 anni l'hanno solo i creduloni.[/QUOTE]

Ciao Daniele,
anche se da quello che ho intravisto in altre discussioni sei il più temuto, mi fa piacere conoscerti perché le tue risposte sono spesso molto acute e comunque non ti si può dare sempre torto...
Nel mio caso specifico hai  perfettamente ragione a dirmi che non tutti i trentenni vanno in crisi, ci mancherebbe altro!
Può essere che per me sia stata una coincidenza...ma sono entrata nel pallone più totale al punto che fatico io a riconoscermi, vi assicuro che non é stato piacevole perché per un lungo periodo avevo tutti contro amici e parenti che si rendevano conto che mi ero rimbambita ed erano tutti preoccupati per me.
Purtroppo però manifestavano la loro preoccupazione dandomi addosso anziché cercando di capire le mie ragioni.. e devo dire che non mi sono stati molto d'aiuto..


----------



## fatata56 (10 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Ciao Fatata, mai pensato di poterti separare?


Inizialmente si, perché non mi capacitavo di quello che stavo "combinando", ho pensato che se mi trovavo in questa situazione evidentemente qualcosa non andava.. ma poi ho capito che probabilmente il sale della storia che stò vivendo é proprio la clandestinità, se vivessi con l'altro la quotidianità probabilmente perderebbe molto del suo fascino. 
I momenti che passiamo insieme sono unici e c'è sempre quella sottile sofferenza che ti fa stare legati fino alla volta uccessiva in cui ti rivedi.. E' molto difficile da spiegare..


----------



## fatata56 (10 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Fatata, fossi in te lascerei perdere i superiori.
> Taglia subito questa faccenda, te ne verranno solo guai.
> 
> Quell'uomo non è un essere più evoluto di tuo marito, come non lo è il nostro Daniele e tutti gli altri maschi che possano mai apparire nel creato
> ...


Vedi, il fatto che lui sia il mio superiore non conta nulla, se non che lo stimo ancora di più conoscendolo in tutte le sue sfaccettature, non é più evoluto di mio marito ma ti assicuro che la vita vista dal suo punto di vista e dalla sua esperienza ha un enorme fascino e riesce sempre a farmi vivere profonde emozioni perché dovrei privarmene finché ci sono? Non sarei più felice di quanto lo sono ora, anzi.


----------



## MK (10 Novembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Inizialmente si, perché non mi capacitavo di quello che stavo "combinando", ho pensato che se mi trovavo in questa situazione evidentemente qualcosa non andava.. ma poi ho capito che probabilmente il sale della storia che stò vivendo é proprio la clandestinità, *se vivessi con l'altro la quotidianità probabilmente perderebbe molto del suo fascino*.
> I momenti che passiamo insieme sono unici e c'è sempre quella sottile sofferenza che ti fa stare legati fino alla volta uccessiva in cui ti rivedi.. E' molto difficile da spiegare..


Mica parlavo di convivenza, e sulla perdita di fascino concordo con te .
Potresti separarti e continuare a vederlo.


----------



## fatata56 (10 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Mica parlavo di convivenza, e sulla perdita di fascino concordo con te .
> Potresti separarti e continuare a vederlo.


Non ne ho il coraggio, non riesco a pensare di fare del male a mio marito che non se lo merita e sopratutto di sconvolgere la vita di mia figlia che  in un'età molto delicata..e nemmeno lui si sente di sconvolgere la sua vita privata, insomma stiamo bene così.. conosco persone che si sono amate tutta la vita pur non essendo coppia ufficiale.


----------



## MK (10 Novembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Non ne ho il coraggio, non riesco a pensare di fare del male a mio marito che non se lo merita e sopratutto di sconvolgere la vita di mia figlia che in un'età molto delicata..e nemmeno lui si sente di sconvolgere la sua vita privata, insomma stiamo bene così.. conosco persone che si sono amate tutta la vita pur non essendo coppia ufficiale.


E di sconvolgere la tua di vita... capisco, capisco...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Novembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Vedi, il fatto che lui sia il mio superiore non conta nulla, se non che lo stimo ancora di più conoscendolo in tutte le sue sfaccettature, non é più evoluto di mio marito ma ti assicuro che la vita vista dal suo punto di vista e dalla sua esperienza ha un enorme fascino e riesce sempre a farmi vivere profonde emozioni perché dovrei privarmene finché ci sono? Non sarei più felice di quanto lo sono ora, anzi.


No...adesso non conta nulla, sono d'accordo.

Ok, allora continua la storia...

ma datti da fare per cambiare lavoro.

O almeno mettetevi delle regole, se non l'avete ancora fatto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Novembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Non ne ho il coraggio, non riesco a pensare di fare del male a mio marito che non se lo merita e sopratutto di sconvolgere la vita di mia figlia che  in un'età molto delicata..e nemmeno lui si sente di sconvolgere la sua vita privata, insomma stiamo bene così.. conosco persone che si sono *amate* tutta la vita pur non essendo coppia ufficiale.





Mia cara...prima ti metti in testa che qui l'amore non c'entra nulla e meglio è.


----------



## fatata56 (10 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mia cara...prima ti metti in testa che qui l'amore non c'entra nulla e meglio è.


E' esattamente quello che mi sono detta i primi mesi, però sai che 1 anno e mezzo non sono proprio due giorni, se non c'é qualcosa di più non dura, si esaurisce facilmente come un fiammifero..


----------



## robiballerin (10 Novembre 2010)

*Non ne ho il coraggio, non riesco a pensare di fare del male a mio marito che non se lo merita e sopratutto di sconvolgere la vita di mia figlia che in un'età molto delicata*

perchè pensi forse di non fare del male a loro con le tue menzogne ed il tuoTRADIMENTO? 
pensa al significato della parola e prova ad essere meno egoista e risparmia le tue energie ed il tuo amore per coloro che stai ingannando e tradendo..
cosa ne sarà di voi quando prima o poi le cose verranno alla luce?
mi sembra doveroso dirti che non è tanto tuo marito che non è cresciuto ma piuttosto sei tu che hai fatto dei grandi passi all'indietro


----------



## MK (10 Novembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> E' esattamente quello che mi sono detta i primi mesi, però sai che 1 anno e mezzo non sono proprio due giorni, se non c'é qualcosa di più non dura, si esaurisce facilmente come un fiammifero..


Prova a dirgli che lasci tuo marito perchè sei innamorata pazzamente di lui, vediamo che fa .


----------



## fatata56 (10 Novembre 2010)

robiballerin ha detto:


> perchè pensi forse di non fare del male a loro con le tue menzogne ed il tuoTRADIMENTO?
> pensa al significato della parola e prova ad essere meno egoista e risparmia le tue energie ed il tuo amore per coloro che stai ingannando e tradendo..
> cosa ne sarà di voi quando prima o poi le cose verranno alla luce?
> mi sembra doveroso dirti che non è tanto tuo marito che non è cresciuto ma piuttosto sei tu che hai fatto dei grandi passi all'indietro


Non mi aspettavo di certo comprensione da parte di tutti raccontandovi la mia storia, ma credo nella libertà di scelta di ogniuno, facciamo delle scelte e ne accettiamo le conseguenze, ma le scelte sono più o meno condizionate ,é inutile negarlo, a tanti di quei fattori che solo ogniuno di noi conosce..


----------



## fatata56 (10 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Prova a dirgli che lasci tuo marito perchè sei innamorata pazzamente di lui, vediamo che fa .


Ma a te non é mai successo di amare due uomini magari in modo diverso e per diverse ragioni?
Come diceva Sabina "uno compensa l'altro" ...


----------



## Daniele (10 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Prova a dirgli che lasci tuo marito perchè sei innamorata pazzamente di lui, vediamo che fa .


Ovviamente scapperà. Allora fatata, una relazione di 1 anno e mezzo può essere solo di scopate, visto che è da tenere segreta (quindi molto, ma molto più eccitante di quello che è una relazione normale), quindi il tuo rapporto serio con lui non dira da un anno e mezzo, ma se sommi i tempi che hai fatto con lui sei circa ai 3 o 4 mesi dei primi tempi con tuo marito, con il bonus che ti attizza molto il proibito. Potrai dirmi di no, ma ho scoperto che la mia lei si attizza molto quando "non si può" o "non si devono fare certe cose", oddio, non hai idea quanto, parlerei di ordini di grandezza. Qundi il tuo rapporto è basato per ora solo sul sesso.
Ok, lui ha 20 anni più di tuo marito? Pensa che lui è solo tuo superiore con 20 anni di carriera alle spalle, davvero misera cosa per un uomo capace, si vede che in effetti così tanto capace non è e ti ricordo che il crapulone creperà molto prima di tuo marito, anzi ha molta più probabilità di crepare domani rispetto al tuo coniuge.
Non per dirlo, ma perchè comrparsi un usato neppure garantito che ci lascierà a piedi sicuramente, quando possiamo o tenerci il nostro migliore o almeno cercarne uno migliore? 
Forse i miei pensieri ti sembreranno un poco cinici, no, non lo sono, io potevo impazzire anche per ragazze più vecchie di me, ma ho deciso di evitare, perchè se le cose fossero diventate serie vista la mia salute (che al tempo era perfetta, ora sono solo un catorcio) di ferro e quella di tutti i miei famigliari (ci uccide solo una pallottola alla testa) ho sempre buone possibilirtà di sepellire la mia partner...vivendo poi tristemente il resto dei miei giorni, cosa che non vorrei mai fare, davvero.
Io temuto? E' solo che odio i traditori, forse un giorno ripagherò con la moneta del dolore chi mi creò questo stato di schifo.


----------



## MK (10 Novembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Ma a te non é mai successo di amare due uomini magari in modo diverso e per diverse ragioni?
> Come diceva Sabina "uno compensa l'altro" ...


No. Di voler bene e amare sì, ma è un'altra cosa.


----------



## robiballerin (10 Novembre 2010)

*credo nella libertà di scelta di ogniuno*

la libertà di scelta è un diritto di ciscuno di noi..
ma tu però neghi a tuo marito la sua libertà di scegliere tenendolo all'oscuro della realtà..
forse nemmeno lui è molto contento di te ,non ne conosce il motivo ma difficilmente vive il vostro rapporto con la serenità dovuta..
se tu fossi onesta nei suoi confronti daresti anche a lui la libertà di scegliere se continuare oppure no...


----------



## fatata56 (10 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ovviamente scapperà.
> 
> Ma perché mai dovrei dargli l'out-out?! Io stò bene con lui per com'é con me e per quello che mi da e ti assicuro che non mi riferisco solo al.... come prevedo che tu mi risponderai!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Daniele (10 Novembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Daniele ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ovviamente scapperà.
> ...


----------



## Daniele (10 Novembre 2010)

robiballerin ha detto:


> se tu fossi onesta nei suoi confronti daresti anche a lui la libertà di scegliere se continuare oppure no...


Concordo ancora in pieno con Robiballerin che inzia a diventare il mio profeta preferito!!!


----------



## fatata56 (10 Novembre 2010)

robiballerin ha detto:


> la libertà di scelta è un diritto di ciscuno di noi..
> ma tu però neghi a tuo marito la sua libertà di scegliere tenendolo all'oscuro della realtà..
> forse nemmeno lui è molto contento di te ,non ne conosce il motivo ma difficilmente vive il vostro rapporto con la serenità dovuta..
> se tu fossi onesta nei suoi confronti daresti anche a lui la libertà di scegliere se continuare oppure no...


Hai ragione, non credo proprio che lui sia contento di me perché proprio non riesco a dargli quello che li vorrebbe in questo momento, ma evita l'argomento, non mi fa domande perché ha paura delle mie risposte. Evidentemente per paura di perdermi evita lo scontro ma in questo modo evita anche il confronto.


----------



## Mari' (10 Novembre 2010)

Fatata tu cosa chiedi per sentirti felice, a cosa aspiri?


----------



## robiballerin (10 Novembre 2010)

*Hai ragione, non credo proprio che lui sia contento di me perché proprio non riesco a dargli quello che li vorrebbe in questo momento, ma evita l'argomento, non mi fa domande perché ha paura delle mie risposte. Evidentemente per paura di perdermi evi*

ed allora ti rendi conto di quanto male gli fai?
E non gli dai neppure la possibilità di farsi una propria vita ,magari con una donna che lo ama davvero..
e ci vieni a raccontare che lo ami....(in modo dverso sick!)
ed imputi a lui il fatto che non gli dici le cose come stanno perchè non ha il coraggio di chiedertelo...
forse non ti chiede nulla perchè ti vuole troppo bene e continua a rimandare il disastro a cui tu stai portando la sua famiglia.. (cioè la cosa che probabilmente ama di più al mondo e che è anche lo scopo della sua vita..)
certo parole di comprensione non ne riesco a trovare per te ...


----------



## fatata56 (10 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Fatata tu cosa chiedi per sentirti felice, a cosa aspiri?


Ho un bisogno continuo di stimoli, ho una vita molto piena , mi da noia avere degli spazi liberi, ho costantmente bisogno di riempirmi di tante cose e questo mio modo di vivere lo riverso molto anche in amore, sono molto esigente e capisco che non é facile stare con me mi faccio spesso autocritica per questo.. Per me la felicità é riuscire ad accontentarsi di poco quando ci si riesce stai davvero bene


----------



## Daniele (10 Novembre 2010)

Sei depressa! Non scherzo, ma sei depressa.
Tu cerchi fuori di te con continui stimoli quello che invece non troverai mai perchè insito in te. Purtroppo questo tuo modo di vedere cozza contro l'idea di famiglia, perchè mi spiace, ma una famiglia pretende un minimo di stabilità, cosa che tuo marito fa anche se magari a fatica e soffrendo. Non è cattiveria, ma davvero, non è lui che deve chiedere a te, non è affatto suo dovere farlo, anche perchè tu non sai cosa agita dentro una persona con dei dubbi, si sente una merda nel voler chiedere certe cose e reprime tutto, reprime a lungo. La mia prima ex mi cornificò circa per un anno, io quando scoprì la tresca capii tante cose, ma ti giuro che i suoi atteggiamenti strani sino a quel momento erano per me qualcosa di inspiegabile, un momento passeggero e fidati i momenti passeggeri possono anche perdurare anni e su questo purtroppo lo so molto bene. Si stringono i denti sperando in un futuro migliore ed è li che ci sta la forza dell'essere umano.
Tu hai perso tuo marito di già, mi spiace per te che hai scelto di perdere un uomo forte e capace per uno che fidati, è una mezza calzetta di certo, una femminuccia paraculata.


----------



## fatata56 (10 Novembre 2010)

e ci vieni a raccontare che lo ami....(in modo dverso sick!)
ed imputi a lui il fatto che non gli dici le cose come stanno perchè non ha il coraggio di chiedertelo...
forse non ti chiede nulla perchè ti vuole troppo bene e continua a rimandare il disastro a cui tu stai portando la sua famiglia.. (cioè la cosa che probabilmente ama di più al mondo e che è anche lo scopo della sua vita..)
certo parole di comprensione non ne riesco a trovare per te ...[/QUOTE]
Veramente ho detto che gli voglio bene, non sò più se lo amo, sono parecchio confusa in merito.. Non imputo assolutamente a lui la mia vigliaccheria,:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy: ti stavo dando ragione quando dici che lui probabilmente non é contento di me e proprio per le ragioni che tu hai giustamente elencato non mi affronta.
Forse hai frainteso le mie parole che non avevano assolutamente l'intento di girare la frittata!


----------



## fatata56 (10 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sei depressa! Non scherzo, ma sei depressa.


 Ma và la!!!
La depressione la conosco da vicino e non é il mio caso te l'assicuro, non darmi questo alibi!!


----------



## Daniele (10 Novembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Ma và la!!!
> La depressione la conosco da vicino e non é il mio caso te l'assicuro, non darmi questo alibi!!


Non la conosci così bene, io la conosco e posso dirti che sei molto probabilmente depressa. Guarda che depressione non è uno stato di vita mogio mogio, può essere anche una insoddisfazione costante, che alcuni tentano di riempire cercando e cercando (non capendo che la insoddisfazione è insita dentro e non colmabile da fuori) ed altri come me si piegano al destino comprendendo l'unica via di scampo, o i farmaci (ai quali sono allergico) o una bella canna fumante di pistola (poco consigliabile, ma efficiente).
Non scherzo davvero, io ti consiglierei di andare ad incontrare un esperto in materia per sapere se è così o no, non lo dico per schernirti o quant'altro, ma quello che i dici di te mi ricorda tanto alcune cose mie.


----------



## fatata56 (10 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sei depressa! Non scherzo, ma sei depressa.
> Tu cerchi fuori di te con continui stimoli quello che invece non troverai mai perchè insito in te. Purtroppo questo tuo modo di vedere cozza contro l'idea di famiglia, perchè mi spiace, ma una famiglia pretende un minimo di stabilità, cosa che tuo marito fa anche se magari a fatica e soffrendo. Non è cattiveria, ma davvero, non è lui che deve chiedere a te, non è affatto suo dovere farlo, anche perchè tu non sai cosa agita dentro una persona con dei dubbi, si sente una merda nel voler chiedere certe cose e reprime tutto, reprime a lungo. La mia prima ex mi cornificò circa per un anno, io quando scoprì la tresca capii tante cose, ma ti giuro che i suoi atteggiamenti strani sino a quel momento erano per me qualcosa di inspiegabile, un momento passeggero e fidati i momenti passeggeri possono anche perdurare anni e su questo purtroppo lo so molto bene. Si stringono i denti sperando in un futuro migliore ed è li che ci sta la forza dell'essere umano.
> Tu hai perso tuo marito di già, mi spiace per te che hai scelto di perdere un uomo forte e capace per uno che fidati, è una mezza calzetta di certo, una femminuccia paraculata.


Buonanotte... alla prossima...
Però magari mi racconti un pò di te non il passato ma il presente...magari con un pizzico di allegria... per me ne sei capace!!


----------



## oceansize (11 Novembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Ma và la!!!
> La depressione la conosco da vicino e non é il mio caso te l'assicuro, non darmi questo alibi!!


uno più uno meno...
stavo per scrivere che almeno tu dici di non amare più tuo marito, come avevi scritto all'inizio che ti sei disinnamorata, poi però parli di amare due persone, di bene ecc... mi sa che non lo sai manco te e neanche ti interessa. 
ti basta soddisfare la tua bramosia, ma dove ti porterà?

poi alla domanda se pensi di separarti blateri di non voler dare dolore al marito e alla figlia, ma poi dici che comunque in casa non dai quello che tuo marito giustamente vorrebbe da te. puoi immaginare quanta sofferenza stia già provando lui?

scusami ma non riesco a comprendere, vedo solo una montagna di egoismo e tante spiegazioni, ma nessuna presa di coscienza e di responsabilità delle proprie azioni, come davvero fossi un'adolescente.

vuoi vivere la vita in pieno, fallo, ma tutto ha un prezzo. prima o dopo. una famiglia ce l'hai, concretamente, pensi di condurre questa doppia vita per quanto? prima o poi dovrai rimettere i piedi per terra, o no? chiedo solo se ci hai già pensato.
non sarebbe meglio fermarsi un attimo a capire? sarà molto più difficile che entrare in un letto non tuo e succhiare emozioni che anestetizzano dalla realtà del presente, ma poi forse non dovrai più attingere da questa "droga" esterna a te e alla tua famiglia. ma esterna a te principalmente.

comunque benvenuta


----------



## robiballerin (11 Novembre 2010)

scusa ma mi sento in dovere di dirti che non gli vuoi affatto bene ..ne a lui ne alla tua famiglia. ne a te stessa.. altrimenti ti comporteresti in maniera diversa.
cerchi solo il tuo di bene e probabilmente finirai con il perdere ogni cosa oltretutto senza trovarlo...
la tua ricerca di riempire gli spazi della tua vita con delle emozioni assieme al tuo amante ti andrà bene fino al giorno in cui crollerà tutto ...
forse sei ancora in tempo a salvare il tuo matrimonio grazie alla pazienza di tuo marito ed al suo amore per la famiglia...
quando ti ritroverai senza di lui e con il solo amante allora capirai quello che hai gettato via ..
E realizzerai quanto poco gratificante è il sentirsi sola con un rapporto in cui non vi è un progetto di vita e nel quale bisogna accontentarsi delle briciole di tempo concesse...
e scusa se sono così "cattivo" con te ma se servisse a qualcosa sarei ancora più duro...
Purtroppo ho visto tante volte questo film ed il finale raramente è bello...
A proposito , Sei mai stata in quelle balere che da noi chiamano il mercatino dell'usato ? se no vacci una sera.. sono piene di persone che correvano dietro alle emozioni
ed ora si aggirano infelici alla ricerca di un rapporto vero ma accade assai di rado...
Perchè vuoi farti del male ? Poniti questa domanda


----------



## astonished (11 Novembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Ma a te non é mai successo di amare due uomini magari in modo diverso e per diverse ragioni?
> Come diceva Sabina "uno compensa l'altro" ...


Questo è uno dei più grandi compromessi di pensiero (ovviamente riferendosi al solo ambito sentimentale)  a cui si è disposti a credere pur di non vedere come stanno realmente le cose. Ho cercato una forma diversa per dirti che mi sembra una stronzata bella e buona e tu non sei affatto stupida da crederlo.

Ciao.


----------



## Sabina (11 Novembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Inizialmente si, perché non mi capacitavo di quello che stavo "combinando", ho pensato che se mi trovavo in questa situazione evidentemente qualcosa non andava.. ma poi ho capito che probabilmente il sale della storia che stò vivendo é proprio la clandestinità, se vivessi con l'altro la quotidianità probabilmente perderebbe molto del suo fascino.
> I momenti che passiamo insieme sono unici e c'è sempre quella sottile sofferenza che ti fa stare legati fino alla volta uccessiva in cui ti rivedi.. E' molto difficile da spiegare..


Ciao Fatata....
Posso capire quello che provi... "quella sottile sofferenza mista a piacere"... non e' passata neanche dopo un anno e mezzo?
Io invece penso che mi separerei se la mia situazione familiare fosse diversa.. spesso mi sento "intrappolata".


----------



## Sabina (11 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mia cara...prima ti metti in testa che qui l'amore non c'entra nulla e meglio è.


Non ho ancora letto tutto... perche' Chiara ritieni che nelle storie clandestine non ci sia amore? E le storie che durano nel tempo? Come lo misuri l'amore? Io in questo non sono d'accordo, ogni storia e' a se'.


----------



## Tubarao (11 Novembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Quello che mi fa soffrire di più é proprio questo, che lui non é cambiato é rimasto quello che era quando l'ho spostato fermo e immobile come una roccia e forse questo per lui é la sua forza (la stabilità) per me é il suo punto debole.
> E' come se fossimo sintonizzati su due bande diverse, in questo contesto c'é stato l'avvicinamento all'altro uomo.


Rispondo solo a questo con un aneddoto di vita vissuta, poi trai tu nel caso, le dovute conclusioni.

Qualche anno fa, anzi, facciamo qualche più un bel pò, stavo con questa ragazza, la conobbi quando lei studiava all'università a Roma. Abitava con altre due amiche e il fidanzato di una di queste era un biologo, lavorava alla FAO, faceva un lavoro veramente fico, sempre in giro per il mondo, insomma, non gli si poteva dire niente. Un giorno le ragazze scoprono che delle vespe avevano fatto un nido all'interno dell'alloggiamento del riavvolgibile di una finestra; il mio primo consiglio ovviamente è stato quello di chiamare la disinfestazione per distruggere il nido. Il biologo che girava l'africa in largo e in lungo che aiutava le popolazioni invece se ne esce con una soluzione indolore per le vespe, in pratica, senza distruggergli il nido le obbliga ad andarsene via, senza però ucciderle o avvelenarle; naturalmente il processo non è immediato però alla fine funziona. E allora via di complimenti al salvatore dell'ecosistema in questo mondo menefreghista dei problemi dell'ambiente. Passano gli anni, io stò sempre insieme alla stessa ragazza, ho un casa mia nella quale lei è spesso ospite per periodi medio/lunghi (in pratica è come se vivessimo insieme), e guarda caso mi ritrovo con un nido di vespe all'interno dell'alloggiamento di un riavvolgibile. Memore della soluzione del biologo, e dei complimenti da lui ricevuti, attuo la stessa soluzione, che, come ripeto non è immediata, le vespe ci mettono un pò ad andarsene. Quali sono state le di lei reazioni ? "Ecco sei un pigro, che ti ci vuole a chiamare la disinfestazione, ma lo sai che le vespe sono pericolose ? Fino a che non risolvi il problema io qiu non ci vengo più".

Indeciso se darle una capocciata sulle gengive o un jab al mento il giorno dopo ho chiamato la disinfestazione.


----------



## Daniele (11 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non ho ancora letto tutto... perche' Chiara ritieni che nelle storie clandestine non ci sia amore? E le storie che durano nel tempo? Come lo misuri l'amore? Io in questo non sono d'accordo, ogni storia e' a se'.


Le storie clandesine che durano nel tempo durano molto meno di quanto pensi. Una storia che dura da 3 anni equivale più o meno in una storia reale e normale a 3 mesi...poi ci aggiungi l'eccitazione del proibito e tutto il mix è creato. Per amare ed essere amati non si deve ruzzolare nella melma felicemente.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Le storie clandesine che durano nel tempo durano molto meno di quanto pensi. Una storia che dura da 3 anni equivale più o meno in una storia reale e normale a 3 mesi...poi ci aggiungi l'eccitazione del proibito e tutto il mix è creato*. Per amare ed essere amati non si deve ruzzolare nella melma felicemente.


Ecco la parte in grassetto la quoto. Il resto ovviamente no.
Credo che la durata di una storia extra non sia legata all'amore.
Ha ragione Daniele quando dice che comunque hai solo degli spezzoni della sua vita, e hai sicuramente i migliori.
Sai Sabrina quanto ti capisco ma sono fermamente convinta che se fosse amore non si potrebbe continuare a vivere così.
Se ami veramente non sopporti nemmeno lontanamente che lui divida la sua quotidianità con un'altra e viceversa.
Se ami non accetti che sfiori sua moglie, moriresti di gelosia.
Se ami vuoi vivere con lui la tua vita, vuoi svegliarti con lui, vuoi addormentarti con lui, vuoi una vita con lui.
Posso sbagliarmi ma per me l'amore è questo e tanto altro ancora.


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Novembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco la parte in grassetto la quoto. Il resto ovviamente no.
> Credo che la durata di una storia extra non sia legata all'amore.
> Ha ragione Daniele quando dice che comunque hai solo degli spezzoni della sua vita, e hai sicuramente i migliori.
> Sai Sabrina quanto ti capisco ma sono fermamente convinta che se fosse amore non si potrebbe continuare a vivere così.
> ...



Il grassetto mitiga la perentorietà delle affermazioni precedenti.
Amare è anche sacrificio. A parte i tradimenti, quanti amori non ricambiati abbiamo conosciuto nella nostra vita? Nostri, o di persone vicine?
Ami chi non ti ama, chi magari ha già un amore, e non vuoi distruggerlo, vuoi che sia felice...

Al di là dei giudizi morali sul tradimento, se una donna ama un uomo, è in grado di sopportare tante, tante cose...


----------



## Sabina (11 Novembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Ma a te non é mai successo di amare due uomini magari in modo diverso e per diverse ragioni?
> Come diceva Sabina "uno compensa l'altro" ...





farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco la parte in grassetto la quoto. Il resto ovviamente no.
> Credo che la durata di una storia extra non sia legata all'amore.
> Ha ragione Daniele quando dice che comunque hai solo degli spezzoni della sua vita, e hai sicuramente i migliori.
> Sai Sabrina quanto ti capisco ma sono fermamente convinta che se fosse amore non si potrebbe continuare a vivere così.
> ...


Io le provo le cose che hai scritto sopra.. poi non so al di fuori della clandestinità cosa accadrebbe. Ci si vede non solo per fare sesso.. abbiamo passato anche delle giornate assieme. Ci sono molte cose che non scrivo che rendono tutto qualcosa di più.


----------



## Daniele (11 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Io le provo le cose che hai scritto sopra.. poi non so al di fuori della clandestinità cosa accadrebbe. Ci si vede non solo per fare sesso.. abbiamo passato anche delle giornate assieme. Ci sono molte cose che non scrivo che rendono tutto qualcosa di più.


Sabina, lo fanno tutti, non siete gli unici, è la vitarella da fidanzatini senza alcun obbbligo e senza alcun dovere. nella vita reale tu odieresti quella  schifezza del tuo amante perchè andando avanti con lui scopriresti che il prezzo che hai pagato era eccessivo, davvero eccessivo per un omarino.


----------



## cleo81 (11 Novembre 2010)

Questa volta anch'io quoto Daniele.
Non voglio dire che in nessuna storia clandestina c'è l'amore, ma solitamente queste storie vengono sopravvalutate.
E' davvero molto facile scambiare per amore la passione, l'eccitazione e il divertimento nello stare insieme.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Io le provo le cose che hai scritto sopra.. poi non so al di fuori della clandestinità cosa accadrebbe. Ci si vede non solo per fare sesso.. abbiamo passato anche delle giornate assieme. Ci sono molte cose che non scrivo che rendono tutto qualcosa di più.


ma io non ho detto che tu non le provi.
Ma se le provi non capisco il tuo non prendere una decisione.
Scusa sarò superficiale ed egoista, ma se amassi così un altro uomo non accetterei nulla se non la condivisione della vita non solo di alcuni attimi.
E sicuramente non riuscirei più a vivere con mio marito


----------



## Anna A (11 Novembre 2010)

robiballerin ha detto:


> scusa ma mi sento in dovere di dirti che non gli vuoi affatto bene ..ne a lui ne alla tua famiglia. ne a te stessa.. altrimenti ti comporteresti in maniera diversa.
> cerchi solo il tuo di bene e probabilmente finirai con il perdere ogni cosa oltretutto senza trovarlo...
> la tua ricerca di riempire gli spazi della tua vita con delle emozioni assieme al tuo amante ti andrà bene fino al giorno in cui crollerà tutto ...
> forse sei ancora in tempo a salvare il tuo matrimonio grazie alla pazienza di tuo marito ed al suo amore per la famiglia...
> ...


ma dai mo.. ce paragons fastu?
ha solo 33 anni, mica è adatta al liron o a posti simili..
dai mo su..:rotfl:


----------



## robiballerin (11 Novembre 2010)

*ma dai mo.. ce paragons fastu?*

Mandi ! 
par cumò ancimò no , ma i ans e cresin par duc.. e crodimi o sai ce co diis..e ie une vite co voi a balà.io o fas come secont lavoor il mestri di bal e on dai vidudis tantis .. se no tu mi crodis prove a la ad artigne il sabide di sere.. a le plen di disperas oms e feminis che cirin e non san nance lor ce...
a le simpri un plase sintiti..


----------



## MK (11 Novembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> *Ho un bisogno continuo di stimoli, ho una vita molto piena* , mi da noia avere degli spazi liberi, ho costantmente bisogno di riempirmi di tante cose e questo mio modo di vivere lo riverso molto anche in amore, sono molto esigente e capisco che non é facile stare con me mi faccio spesso autocritica per questo.. *Per me la felicità é riuscire ad accontentarsi di poco quando ci si riesce stai davvero bene*


Poco o tanto, non capisco


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non ho ancora letto tutto... perche' Chiara ritieni che nelle storie clandestine non ci sia amore? E le storie che durano nel tempo? Come lo misuri l'amore? Io in questo non sono d'accordo, ogni storia e' a se'.



Perchè l'amore che noi concepiamo ha più a che fare col mito che con la realtà.

In effetti lo impariamo dalle favole, come Biancaneve.... e lì impariamo a sognarlo e a pensare ( illusoriamente) che possa realizzarsi.

Perché quel "vissero felici e contenti" era solo un modo per far tornare i conti, almeno nella fantasia. In realtà credo che nessuno riesca a immaginarsi che quel prosieguo possa essere reale, a meno che non lo si limiti a una piacevole parentesi temporale in cui si sc@@@ allegramente.

Le storie che durano nel tempo sono frutto dell'equilibrio, della sagacia e dell' autoregolamentazione, non dell'amore.

L'amore dura lo spazio di un orgasmo.


----------



## Anna A (13 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Perchè l'amore che noi concepiamo ha più a che fare col mito che con la realtà.
> 
> In effetti lo impariamo dalle favole, come Biancaneve.... e lì impariamo a sognarlo e a pensare ( illusoriamente) che possa realizzarsi.
> 
> ...


quanto disincanto...


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (13 Novembre 2010)

..


----------



## Anna A (13 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Disincanto perchè non è vero o perchè non è accettabile, desiderabile, ipotizzabile che sia vero ?
> 
> Della serie "anche se è così non diciamolo, sennò che vita sarebbe ?"


e non diciamolo, va..che è meglio.


----------



## fatata56 (14 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Io le provo le cose che hai scritto sopra.. poi non so al di fuori della clandestinità cosa accadrebbe. Ci si vede non solo per fare sesso.. abbiamo passato anche delle giornate assieme. Ci sono molte cose che non scrivo che rendono tutto qualcosa di più.


Ciao Sabi,
lo stesso vale per me, ho passato giornate da ricordare tra le più belle, e che ne dicano che é solo sesso solo io posso sapere che non é così...
Potrebbe essere tutto amplificato dalla clandestinità, ma il sesso fine a sé stesso dura POCO, le mie emozioni a distanza di un anno e mezzo sono sempre più forti.


----------



## Sabina (14 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Perchè l'amore che noi concepiamo ha più a che fare col mito che con la realtà.
> 
> In effetti lo impariamo dalle favole, come Biancaneve.... e lì impariamo a sognarlo e a pensare ( illusoriamente) che possa realizzarsi.
> 
> ...


Penso che abbiamo due idee diverse dell'amore. Per me l'amore non è quello delle favole, del vissero felici e contenti. Ma non è neanche quello che dura lo spazio di un orgasmo.


----------



## Sabina (14 Novembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Ciao Sabi,
> lo stesso vale per me, ho passato giornate da ricordare tra le più belle, e che ne dicano che é solo sesso solo io posso sapere che non é così...
> Potrebbe essere tutto amplificato dalla clandestinità, ma il sesso fine a sé stesso dura POCO, le mie emozioni a distanza di un anno e mezzo sono sempre più forti.


Com'è per te vivere la quotidianità con tuo marito? Com'è evoluta la cosa nel tempo?
Per per all'inizio è stato quasi un "gioco", poi è diventato tutto più intenso.. tanto intenso per entrambi. Io rientravo a casa e spesso piangevo... spesso litigavo con mio marito per delle banalità per buttare fuori la rabbia di "dover" stare con lui. Ho pensato anche di lasciarlo in qualche momento.
Poi ci siamo calmati dopo che sua moglie l'ha scoperto, ma non abbiamo smesso di vederci o sentirci. Ora quando torno a casa dopo averlo visto sono felice... è come se mi fossi "rassegnata" per il momento a viver questa doppia vita.


----------



## fatata56 (14 Novembre 2010)

Se ami veramente non sopporti nemmeno lontanamente che lui divida la sua quotidianità con un'altra e viceversa.
Se ami non accetti che sfiori sua moglie, moriresti di gelosia.

Nessuno ha mai detto che sia semplice vivere una storia con un uomo sposato, capita di soffrire al pensiero che faccia l'amore con la moglie, ma quando lo fai tu con lui e il coinvolgimento é totale  (come lo é il mio) pensi che come lo fa con te non lo fa con nessun'altra e sai che anche lui sa che é così.. tutto diventa più sopportabile perché hai la consapevolezza che torna da te con uno slancio e un desiderio che con nessun'altra prova.


----------



## fatata56 (14 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Com'è per te vivere la quotidianità con tuo marito? Com'è evoluta la cosa nel tempo?
> Per per all'inizio è stato quasi un "gioco", poi è diventato tutto più intenso.. tanto intenso per entrambi. Io rientravo a casa e spesso piangevo... spesso litigavo con mio marito per delle banalità per buttare fuori la rabbia di "dover" stare con lui. Ho pensato anche di lasciarlo in qualche momento.
> Poi ci siamo calmati dopo che sua moglie l'ha scoperto, ma non abbiamo smesso di vederci o sentirci. Ora quando torno a casa dopo averlo visto sono felice... è come se mi fossi "rassegnata" per il momento a viver questa doppia vita.


 Per me é stato molto difficile i primi mesi, ero come "drogata" di lui, non mi bastava mai il tempo che passavamo insieme.. Il fine settimana era un supplizio, non vedevo l'ora che arrivasse il lunedì..per non destare sospetti comunque vivevo una sorta di vita normale anche con mio marito, mi ero rassegnata a vivere una doppia vita... col passare del tempo però, le cose si sono un pò complicate perché non riesco a vivere ormai da due mesi l'intimità con mio marito, parliamo, ci confrontiamo nella vita di tutti i giorni ma come due amici o poco più..In compenso i momenti passati con l'altro mi riempiono e non ho più la" scarsa autonomia" temporale tra un appuntamento e l'altro..


----------



## Eliade (14 Novembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Nessuno ha mai detto che sia semplice vivere una storia con un uomo sposato, capita di soffrire al pensiero che faccia l'amore con la moglie, *ma quando lo fai tu con lui e il coinvolgimento é totale (come lo é il mio) pensi che come lo fa con te non lo fa con nessun'altra e sai che anche lui sa che é così..* tutto diventa più sopportabile perché hai la consapevolezza che torna da te con uno slancio e un desiderio che con nessun'altra prova.


 No dico...spero che non creda davvero a quello che hai scritto.


----------



## fatata56 (14 Novembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> No dico...spero che non creda davvero a quello che hai scritto.


 Certo che ci credo, cosa c'é di così strano in quello che ho detto? non ci rapportiamo nello stesso modo con tutti e non viviamo le stesse emozioni con la stessa intensità con chiunque e io sò con certezza che per noi vale in questo specifico contesto quello che ho detto.


----------



## Sabina (14 Novembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> No dico...spero che non creda davvero a quello che hai scritto.


Non si ha bisogno di scriverle certe cose... si sentono. Penso che ti mancano molti elementi per poter giudicare. Non si è "pupattole sceme"...
Io lo faccio anche con mio marito... la maggior parte delle volte lo eviterei... il coinvolgimento che c'è con lui o il mio amante è agli opposti estremi.
Non mi addentro su altre cose che riguardano la vita sessuale del mio amante...


----------



## fatata56 (14 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non si ha bisogno di scriverle certe cose... si sentono. Penso che ti mancano molti elementi per poter giudicare. Non si è "pupattole sceme"...
> Io lo faccio anche con mio marito... la maggior parte delle volte lo eviterei... il coinvolgimento che c'è con lui o il mio amante è agli opposti estremi.
> Non mi addentro su altre cose che riguardano la vita sessuale del mio amante...


La tua situazione attuale com'é?
Come ha fatto sua moglie a scoprirvi?


----------



## Mari' (14 Novembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Certo che ci credo, cosa c'é di così strano in quello che ho detto? non ci rapportiamo nello stesso modo con tutti e non viviamo le stesse emozioni con la stessa intensità con chiunque e io sò con certezza che per noi vale in questo specifico contesto quello che ho detto.





Sabina ha detto:


> Non si ha bisogno di scriverle certe cose... si sentono. Penso che ti mancano molti elementi per poter giudicare. Non si è "pupattole sceme"...
> Io lo faccio anche con mio marito... la maggior parte delle volte lo eviterei... il coinvolgimento che c'è con lui o il mio amante è agli opposti estremi.
> Non mi addentro su altre cose che riguardano la vita sessuale del mio amante...


Ragazze  io penso che vivete di Illusioni che loro (i maschietti) vi inculcano  , sveglia, vi prendono e si prendono per culo  .


----------



## Eliade (14 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non si ha bisogno di scriverle certe cose...si sentono.


Certo che non si scrivono certe cose, che si sentono ma credere che con un uomo sposato come lo fa con te non lo fa come con nessun altra, perchè il coinvolgimento è totale...beh...io ho i miei dubbi sulla veridicità di queste sensazioni.
A prescindere dalle persone coinvolte, potrei crederci qualora tale relazione fosse portata in termini diversi...ma così, insomma...


> Penso che ti mancano molti elementi per poter giudicare.


Dov'era il mio giudizio? Sai come si fa a giudicare?



> Non si è "pupattole sceme"...


 Mai detto questo ma ripeto per me, il credere quelle cose, senza il minimo dubbio, vi rende abbastanza illuse...



> Io scopo anche con mio marito... la maggior parte delle volte lo eviterei... il coinvolgimento che c'è con lui o il mio amante è agli opposti estremi.Non mi addentro su altre cose che riguardano la vita sessuale del mio amante...


 Appunto....come hai la totale certezza che il tuo amante, o quello di fatata, abbia il tuo stesso comportamento verso sua moglie?
Che tu non voglia addentrarti nella vita del tuo amante lo capisco, ma mi auguro davvero che tu non creda che anche lui sa che tu sai che voi sapete...non so se mi spiego..



fatata56 ha detto:


> Certo che ci credo, cosa c'é di così strano in quello che ho detto?


Cosa c'è di strano?Per c'è di strano questo: che non stai anche nel letto assieme a lui e sua moglie...e quindi il coinvolgimento che tu tanto credi lui provi per te...potrebbe benissimo provarlo anche con sua moglie.
Poi ovvimanete se intendevi coinvolgimento fisico...è un'altra storia..


> non ci rapportiamo nello stesso modo con tutti e non viviamo le stesse emozioni con la stessa intensità con chiunque e io sò con certezza che per noi vale in questo specifico contesto quello che ho detto.


La certezza..capisco..


----------



## Eliade (14 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ragazze  io penso che vivete di Illusioni che loro (i maschietti) vi inculcano  , sveglia, vi prendono e si prendono per culo  .


 Marì...meno male che ci sei tu! Credevo d'esser io fuori dal mondo! 
Quoto, quoto, quoto, quoto!!!!


----------



## Sabina (14 Novembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> La tua situazione attuale com'é?
> Come ha fatto sua moglie a scoprirvi?


Lei era da tempo che sospettava perché le cose tra loro non andavano bene... sospettava ancora da prima che cominciassimo. 
Lei è riuscita a scoprire i codici del suo cellulare e pc (certo lui è stato poco attento a  certi particolari): ha letto alcuni SMS e una chat.
Ora ci vediamo un po' meno e ci contattiamo con più attenzione. Lui praticamente sta con lei solo per il figlio... la mia situazione familiare è più complicata della sua. Se lui fosse "solo" non so cosa farei


----------



## Mari' (14 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Lei era da tempo che sospettava perché le cose tra loro non andavano bene... sospettava ancora da prima che cominciassimo.
> Lei è riuscita a scoprire i codici del suo cellulare e pc (certo lui è stato poco attento a  certi particolari): ha letto alcuni SMS e una chat.
> Ora ci vediamo un po' meno e ci contattiamo con più attenzione. *Lui praticamente sta con lei solo per il figlio...* la mia situazione familiare è più complicata della sua. Se lui fosse "solo" non so cosa farei



E' un classico ... dicon tutti cosi :mrgreen: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Sabina (14 Novembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Certo che non si scrivono certe cose, che si sentono ma credere che con un uomo sposato come lo fa con te non lo fa come con nessun altra, perchè il coinvolgimento è totale...beh...io ho i miei dubbi sulla veridicità di queste sensazioni.


In questo momento particolare che stiamo vivendo il coinvolgimento è molto intenso... in passato o in futuro io posso giudicare per me stessa.
Chi le vive può giudicare, ma non solo in base alla parole dell'altro, ma considerando molti altri aspetti.
Non m'interessa sinceramente se tu hai dei dubbi sulla veridicità di queste sensazioni... le stiamo vivendo noi.


----------



## Mari' (14 Novembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Marì...meno male che ci sei tu! Credevo d'esser io fuori dal mondo!
> Quoto, quoto, quoto, quoto!!!!




:up:​


----------



## Mari' (14 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> In questo momento particolare che stiamo vivendo il coinvolgimento è molto intenso... in passato o in futuro io posso giudicare per me stessa.
> Chi le vive può giudicare, ma non solo in base alla parole dell'altro, ma considerando molti altri aspetti.
> *Non m'interessa sinceramente se tu hai dei dubbi sulla veridicità di queste sensazioni... le stiamo vivendo noi.*



... e quindi non cercate aiuto/consigli  e' solo una comunicazione di servizio?!


----------



## Sabina (14 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' un classico ... dicon tutti cosi :mrgreen: :rotfl: :rotfl:


Io sto con mio marito soprattutto per i miei bambini... lui ha una situazione talmente "pesante" che se non ci fosse il figlio l'avrebbe già "lanciata" da un pezzo.
Io non ho bisogno che lui mi dica i motivi per cui non la lascia, perché non gliel'ho mai chiesto di farlo e non so se lascerei la mia famiglia e lui lo facesse. Ci viviamo e basta per il momento... io non chiedo... ma lui talvolta racconta....
Non ha nessun impegno con me... rivederci è sempre una scelta di entrambi.


----------



## fatata56 (14 Novembre 2010)

[Cosa c'è di strano?Per c'è di strano questo: che non stai anche nel letto assieme a lui e sua moglie...e quindi il coinvolgimento che tu tanto credi lui provi per te...potrebbe benissimo provarlo anche con sua moglie.
Poi ovviamente se intendevi coinvolgimento fisico...è un'altra storia..

Nello specifico intendevo proprio coinvolgimento fisico e lo sò per certo perché si parla anche oltre che... e con molta sincerità me lo dice tranquillamente che con me c'é un convolgimento maggiore che parte anche da un'affinità che lui sente di avere con me condividendo anche il lavoro e altri interessi .. ciò sicuramente non toglie che in forma diversa ce l'ha anche con la moglie e ne sono consapevole


----------



## Sabina (14 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e quindi non cercate aiuto/consigli  e' solo una comunicazione di servizio?!


No Mari'.... non intedevo questo 
Lo sai che mi siete stati spesso di aiuto


----------



## Eliade (14 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> In questo momento particolare che stiamo vivendo il coinvolgimento è molto intenso... in passato o in futuro io posso giudicare per me stessa.
> Chi le vive può giudicare, ma non solo in base alla parole dell'altro, ma considerando molti altri aspetti.
> Non m'interessa sinceramente se tu hai dei dubbi sulla veridicità di queste sensazioni... le stiamo vivendo noi.


 Punto primo: *non ho giudicato*. Quando lo faccio,perchè è capitato, lo dico a priori, a scanso di equivoci. Al massimo pongo questioni e/o riflessioni su quello che è stato scritto. Cosa che ho fatto anche in questo caso, ti pregherei pertanto di non parlare più di giudizio, a meno che non voglia sentirtelo dire.
Punto secondo: se non t'interessano i miei dubbi puoi ignorare i mei messaggi, oppure non scrivere nulla della tua storia. Stiamo su un *forum pubblico* e chiunque può commentare qualunque scritto. Nessuno ti vieta di andare a scovare qualche mio vecchio scritto e commentarlo eh...


----------



## Mari' (14 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Io sto con mio marito soprattutto per i miei bambini... lui ha una situazione talmente "pesante" che se non ci fosse il figlio l'avrebbe già "lanciata" da un pezzo.
> Io non ho bisogno che lui mi dica i motivi per cui non la lascia, perché non gliel'ho mai chiesto di farlo e non so se lascerei la mia famiglia e lui lo facesse. *Ci viviamo e basta per il momento... io non chiedo... ma lui talvolta racconta....*
> Non ha nessun impegno con me... rivederci è sempre una scelta di entrambi.



Capisco  , avendo pochi argomenti, progetti, di qualcosa bisogna pur parlare  .


----------



## Eliade (14 Novembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Nello specifico intendevo proprio coinvolgimento fisico e lo sò per certo perché si parla anche oltre che... e con molta sincerità me lo dice tranquillamente che con me c'é un convolgimento maggiore che parte anche da un'affinità che lui sente di avere con me condividendo anche il lavoro e altri interessi .. ciò sicuramente non toglie che in forma diversa ce l'ha anche con la moglie e ne sono consapevole


Ma perchè convincersi di questa unicità che TI fa solo stare in un limbo di sofferenza?
Ok avrà anche un coinvolgimento esemplare fisico per te...ma andiamo, tu sai che non è, come dire, quello vero...che si ha in una coppia reale. Perchè farsi male in questo modo?
Mi ricordo anche che* tu sei giovane*, non hai molti più anni di me...ti rendi conto che stai sprecando la tua vita accanto ad un uomo che non ami e ad un amante che non ti offrirà nulla in futuro? 
Cazzo quante cose potresti fare (si anche con due bimbi)...e invece rimani li ferma attaccata a quel coinvolgimento totale (quando c'è eh...)...mah...
Io non capirò mai, lo avessi almeno tutto per te, potrei anche capire...


----------



## fatata56 (14 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Io sto con mio marito soprattutto per i miei bambini... lui ha una situazione talmente "pesante" che se non ci fosse il figlio l'avrebbe già "lanciata" da un pezzo.
> Io non ho bisogno che lui mi dica i motivi per cui non la lascia, perché non gliel'ho mai chiesto di farlo e non so se lascerei la mia famiglia e lui lo facesse. Ci viviamo e basta per il momento... io non chiedo... ma lui talvolta racconta....
> Non ha nessun impegno con me... rivederci è sempre una scelta di entrambi.


Ed é giusto così cara Sabi!
Il tuo amante la sua vita pesante e complicata già ce l'ha, da te vuole un pò di "leggerezza" ed io non ci trovo nulla di male nel viversi, come hai detto tu ogni volta che ci si rivede lo si fa per scelta e si provano sensazioni ormai dimenticate che ti danno nuova linfa e lo si vede certamente sia dentro che fuori.. io non ti conosco ma sono sicura che tu in questo periodo hai una luce che non possono non notare o sbaglio?!
Tra qualche anno forse( e mi auguro di no) saranno dolcissimi ricordi e difficilmente rivivremo questo turbinio...


----------



## Mari' (14 Novembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Ed é giusto così cara Sabi!
> *Il tuo amante la sua vita pesante e complicata già ce l'ha, da te vuole un pò di "leggerezza" *ed io non ci trovo nulla di male nel viversi, come hai detto tu ogni volta che ci si rivede lo si fa per scelta e si provano sensazioni ormai dimenticate che ti danno nuova linfa e lo si vede certamente sia dentro che fuori.. io non ti conosco ma sono sicura che tu in questo periodo hai una luce che non possono non notare o sbaglio?!
> Tra qualhe anno forse( e mi auguro di no) saranno dolcissimi ricordi e difficilmente rivivremo questo turbinio...


Un altro "vanpiro" :dracula: ... i problemi in famiglia si devono accettare e risolvere, non andare di fiore in fiore, chi si comporta in questa maniera e' un "senza palle", un fallito  , un codardo, un piagnucolone e, generalmente dicono ch'e' colpa della moglie, che la moglie non lo capisce ... se a voi piacciono questi tipi c'e' poco da aggiungere, punto.


----------



## Mari' (14 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ragazze  io penso che vivete di Illusioni che loro (i maschietti) vi inculcano  , sveglia, vi prendono e si prendono per culo  .



Comunicazione di servizio:

GRAZIE!  *.*

Per il passato "vaffa"  non lo ricordo piu'  ... e poi un vaffa al giorno toglie il medico di torno, o no? :mrgreen: :rotfl: :rotfl:​


----------



## fatata56 (14 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Un altro "vanpiro" :dracula: ... i problemi in famiglia si devono accettare e risolvere, non andare di fiore in fiore, chi si comporta in questa maniera e' un "senza palle", un fallito  , un codardo, un piagnucolone e, generalmente dicono ch'e' colpa della moglie, che la moglie non lo capisce ... se a voi piacciono questi tipi c'e' poco da aggiungere, punto.


Personalmente il mio amante non ha problemi famigliari e non dà alcuna colpa alla moglie stà semplicemente bene con me, la pesantezza della sua vita dipende da altri fattori.


----------



## Mari' (14 Novembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Personalmente il mio amante non ha problemi famigliari e non dà alcuna colpa alla moglie stà semplicemente bene con me, la pesantezza della sua vita dipende da altri fattori.



Scusa di che razza e'  ... e' strano  




































Ovviamente scherzo  .


----------



## fatata56 (14 Novembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma perchè convincersi di questa unicità che TI fa solo stare in un limbo di sofferenza?
> Ok avrà anche un coinvolgimento esemplare fisico per te...ma andiamo, tu sai che non è, come dire, quello vero...che si ha in una coppia reale. Perchè farsi male in questo modo?
> Mi ricordo anche che* tu sei giovane*, non hai molti più anni di me...ti rendi conto che stai sprecando la tua vita accanto ad un uomo che non ami e ad un amante che non ti offrirà nulla in futuro?
> Cazzo quante cose potresti fare (si anche con due bimbi)...e invece rimani li ferma attaccata a quel coinvolgimento totale (quando c'è eh...)...mah...
> Io non capirò mai, lo avessi almeno tutto per te, potrei anche capire...


Parli come se stessi prendendo una decisione che cambierà il corso della mia vita, non sò cosa mi offrirà il futuro né chi avrò accanto a me "lo scopriremo solo vivendo" citando una famosa canzone.. a mia figlia dal punto di vista affettivo non faccio mancare assolutamente nulla, anzi, la mia storia "extra" é totalizzante nella sua intensità, nella qualità del tempo che passiamo insieme, ma non per questo trascuro il mio ruolo di mamma! Ci mancherebbe.. guarda che alla fine (anche se può non sembrare così) sono una persona molto razionale..


----------



## fatata56 (14 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Scusa di che razza e'  ... e' strano
> 
> 
> E' della razza " adorabile mascalzone":rotfl:
> ...


----------



## Eliade (14 Novembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Parli come se stessi prendendo una decisione che cambierà il corso della mia vita, non sò cosa mi offrirà il futuro né chi avrò accanto a me "lo scopriremo solo vivendo" citando una famosa canzone.. *a mia figlia dal punto di vista affettivo non faccio mancare assolutamente nulla, anzi, la mia storia "extra" é totalizzante nella sua intensità, nella qualità del tempo che passiamo insieme, ma non per questo trascuro il mio ruolo di mamma!* Ci mancherebbe.. guarda che alla fine (anche se può non sembrare così) sono una persona molto razionale..


Lo scrivo più grande così si vede meglio.
* Non ho mai ipotizzato questo.* 
Il tasto figli è una cosa che non intendo toccare, e che al momento non c'entra nulla.
Intendevo solo dire che potresti vivere benissimo e totalizzante anche senza marito e amante..........
No, non parlo come se tu stessi prendendo una decisione, ma ti consiglio di riflettere bene e di farlo ora...perchè già ora questo tuo _coinvoglimento totale_ sta influenzando la tua vita di coppia (a detta tua sono due mesi che non riesci a vivere l'intimità con tuo marito).
Quanto tempo può passare prima che tuo marito te lo richieda o ti chieda di rendere conto di ciò? Fino ad ora non lo ha fatto...ma se un giorno, imporovvisamente lo dovesse fare, senza preavviso? Che farai? Ci penseri allora...oppure non ci penserai e ti violenterai l'anima? (perchè è questo che si fa quando si hanno rapporti non davvero voluti eh...lo so).
Non riesco a capire come una donna sposata, con una famiglia possa permttersi il lusso di dire "lo scopriremo solo vivendo", è un azzardo troppo grande non credi?
Oltretutto cozza molto col fatto di essere razionale eh...


Marì volevo approvarti ma non posso...comunque quoto tutto!


----------



## Mari' (14 Novembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> E' della razza " adorabile mascalzone":rotfl:
> 
> A parte gli scherzi é un uomo molto intelligente, affascinante, impegnato su vari fronti e sfacciatamente sincero... Non mi ha mai intortata con le classiche balle che si dicono alla donna che ti vuoi portare a letto o che vuoi come amante.. mi ha sempre detto con grande sincerità tutto .
> Quindi é assolutamente una mia scelta consapevole di stare con lui, non voglio essere né compatita né biasimata.. ma nemmeno troppo mal giudicata



E dalle con "giudicare" , qui si discute, ci si confronta  ... poi puo' succedere che le opinioni sono discordanti, e allora  mica possiamo pensarla tutti/e alla stessa maniera


----------



## fatata56 (14 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> E dalle con "giudicare" , qui si discute, ci si confronta  ... poi puo' succedere che le opinioni sono discordanti, e allora  mica possiamo pensarla tutti/e alla stessa maniera


 
:up:


----------



## Mari' (14 Novembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Lo scrivo più grande così si vede meglio.
> * Non ho mai ipotizzato questo.*
> Il tasto figli è una cosa che non intendo toccare, e che al momento non c'entra nulla.
> Intendevo solo dire che potresti vivere benissimo e totalizzante anche senza marito e amante..........
> ...


No problem  accetto anche quelle pubbliche  :up:


----------



## fatata56 (14 Novembre 2010)

Non riesco a capire come una donna sposata, con una famiglia possa permttersi il lusso di dire "lo scopriremo solo vivendo", è un azzardo troppo grande non credi?
Oltretutto cozza molto col fatto di essere razionale eh...

 Hai centrato il punto dicendo "non riesco a capire" , lo sò che sembra banale dirlo ma se non lo vivi non riesci a capire e per chi é razionale c'é tutta una serie di pensieri, considerazioni e fattori che covano prima di sfociare in un tradimento (ti ricordo che questa per me é la mia prima volta in assoluto..mi sono trovata più volte nell'altra posizione, quella della tradita per intenderci)


----------



## Mari' (14 Novembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Non riesco a capire come una donna sposata, con una famiglia possa permttersi il lusso di dire "lo scopriremo solo vivendo", è un azzardo troppo grande non credi?
> Oltretutto cozza molto col fatto di essere razionale eh...
> 
> Hai centrato il punto dicendo "non riesco a capire" , lo sò che sembra banale dirlo ma se non lo vivi non riesci a capire e per chi é razionale c'é tutta una serie di pensieri, considerazioni e fattori che covano prima di sfociare in un tradimento (ti ricordo che questa per me é la mia prima volta in assoluto..*mi sono trovata più volte nell'altra posizione, quella della tradita per intenderci*)


Da chi?  Non da tuo marito spero  .


----------



## fatata56 (14 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Da chi?  Non da tuo marito spero  .


No, o almeno non che io lo sappia, ma in altre storie passate é successo e lo sò che fà male, però ho sempre sostenuto che i tradimenti vadano confessati solo se credi di voler chiudere la tua storia.
Se mio marito dovesse prendersi una "sbandata" non vorrei saperlo a prescindere dal fatto che ne abbia in corso una io...


----------



## robiballerin (14 Novembre 2010)

*fatata56 è offline*

A parte gli scherzi é un uomo molto intelligente, affascinante, impegnato su vari fronti e *SFACCIATAMENTE SINCERO*...




          ????

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (14 Novembre 2010)

.


----------



## Sabina (14 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Un altro "vanpiro" :dracula: ... i problemi in famiglia si devono accettare e risolvere, non andare di fiore in fiore, chi si comporta in questa maniera e' un "senza palle", un fallito  , un codardo, un piagnucolone e, generalmente dicono ch'e' colpa della moglie, che la moglie non lo capisce ... se a voi piacciono questi tipi c'e' poco da aggiungere, punto.


Un vampiro... mmmh affascinante.
In qualche maniera sta cercando di portare avanti la sua famiglia, ma non e' facile quando manca qualcosa di molto importante. Poi questo si fa in due, loro due, io in questo non c'entro. Mah... per ora staranno insieme, ma la vedo dura per tutta la vita. Sono solo sensazioni.... ma di solito le mie sensazioni si rivelano spesso vere... purtroppo anche quelle molto brutte.


----------



## Sabina (14 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Hai solo voglia che non sia già finita.
> Innamorarsi (_l'amore lascialo perdere, non c'è, è una fiaba_) è bello.
> Sentirsi desiderata da un uomo desiderabile fa volare.
> Gli ormoni si muovono, il cuore batte ancora (com'è bello, lo avevi dimenticato.....), lo specchio ti dice che sei bella.
> ...


Hai fatto centro...


----------



## Sabina (14 Novembre 2010)

Ti consiglio la lettura di "Elogio al tradimento" e "Lettera a Leonthine"... molto diversi tra loro


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (14 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Hai fatto centro...


Ho vinto qualche cosa ?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhlGxT2Nj7A


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Novembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Nessuno ha mai detto che sia semplice vivere una storia con un uomo sposato, capita di soffrire al pensiero che faccia l'amore con la moglie, ma quando lo fai tu con lui e il coinvolgimento é totale  (come lo é il mio) pensi che come lo fa con te non lo fa con nessun'altra e sai che anche lui sa che é così.. tutto diventa più sopportabile perché hai la consapevolezza che* torna da te con uno slancio e un desiderio che con nessun'altra prova*.





Sabina ha detto:


> *Non si ha bisogno di scriverle certe cose... si senton*o. Penso che ti mancano molti elementi per poter giudicare. Non si è "pupattole sceme"...
> Io lo faccio anche con mio marito... *la maggior parte delle volte lo eviterei.*.. il coinvolgimento che c'è con lui o il mio amante è agli opposti estremi.
> Non mi addentro su altre cose che riguardano la vita sessuale del mio amante...



Ragazze, state imboccando la strada migliore per farvi male.

Non mi permetto di consigliarvi di non farlo, in quanto non sarebbe carino e non servirebbe

Però riflettete, se volete, su un paio di cose:

1. Si sa gran poco di una persona che vive con noi da anni( ad esempio vostro marito conosce solo una parte dei vostri pensieri, no?): immaginatevi cosa potete sapere voi dei pensieri e delle sensazioni dei vostri amanti che NON condividono la vita con voi.

2. Perdere la voglia di farlo con i vostri mariti è una sirena d'allarme che spacca i timpani, come minimo...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Hai solo voglia che non sia già finita.
> Innamorarsi (_l'amore lascialo perdere, non c'è, è una fiaba_) è bello.
> Sentirsi desiderata da un uomo desiderabile fa volare.
> *Gli ormoni si muovono, il cuore batte ancora (com'è bello, lo avevi dimenticato.....), lo specchio ti dice che sei bella.
> ...



Si può...anzi, si deve viverlo con discrezione.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (14 Novembre 2010)

...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Si, assolutamente. E quando si sente il bisogno di raccontarlo o di sfogarsi..... c'è TRADIMENTO.NET.


:up::up::up:

Se in tradimento. net ci fosse anche uno sprizzettino.....

...sai che paradiso!!!!


----------



## Eliade (14 Novembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Hai centrato il punto dicendo "non riesco a capire" , lo sò che sembra banale dirlo ma se non lo vivi non riesci a capire e per chi é razionale c'é tutta una serie di pensieri, considerazioni e fattori che covano prima di sfociare in un tradimento (ti ricordo che questa per me é la mia prima volta in assoluto..mi sono trovata più volte nell'altra posizione, quella della tradita per intenderci)


 Non mi sono spiegata bene (la domanda era come dire....tra me e me...)...riesco benissimo a capire il perchè dici "lo scopriremo solo vivendo", quello che non riesco a capire è come puoi definirti una persona razionale.

Sono d'accordo con *chiara matraini*, il non riuscire a vivere più i rapporti con tuo marito è un, come ha detto?, campanello d'allarme che spacca i timpani...eh ma se non lo senti, direi che la razionalità è andata a farsi benedire..


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (14 Novembre 2010)

.


----------



## Sabina (14 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ragazze, state imboccando la strada migliore per farvi male.
> 
> Non mi permetto di consigliarvi di non farlo, in quanto non sarebbe carino e non servirebbe
> 
> ...


Io e lui non ci siamo promessi nulla, non sono più una ragazzina. Per quanto riguarda il conoscere e' tutto relativo; conosci l'altro in base a quanto si fa conoscere da te. Ci sono certi aspetti del mio amante che io conosco mentre sua moglie no... mio marito e' una persona cosi' chiusa che sicuramente anche dopo 20 anni sono a me oscuri. Per alcuni aspetti ho parlato più con lui in questi mesi che con mio marito in tanti anni. Lui e' riuscito a comprendere e a tirare fuori una parte di me di cui mio marito e' all'oscuro.
Il calo del desiderio e' cominciato prima.


----------



## MK (14 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Perdere la voglia di farlo con i vostri mariti è una sirena d'allarme che spacca i timpani, come minimo...


Tu ci riesci? A stare con l'amante (o gli amanti) e poi ad avere desiderio di fare l'amore con tuo marito? Questo perchè non sono persone ma solo corpi coi quali soddisfare i tuoi bisogni? Che scusa ma non ho capito quali bisogni siano, se non stordimento. Per conoscere un uomo mica bisogna per forza andarci a letto eh.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Tu ci riesci? A stare con l'amante (o gli amanti) e poi ad avere desiderio di fare l'amore con tuo marito? Questo perchè non sono persone ma solo corpi coi quali soddisfare i tuoi bisogni? Che scusa ma non ho capito quali bisogni siano, se non stordimento. Per conoscere un uomo mica bisogna per forza andarci a letto eh.


Sì, non ho mai smesso di fare l'amore con mio marito.
L'ho fatto ancora di più, dopo.
Per me loro non escludono lui: ripeto, hanno il loro ruolo.
I miei amanti sono persone che condividono con me momenti piacevoli. 

Per me la conoscenza approfondita di un uomo passa necessariamente attraverso il sesso: per questo, tra tutti quelli con cui mi interessa approfondire, scelgo accuratamente. 
Il mio è un bisogno di conoscenza, immagino:
ma non lo faccio diventare un bisogno di loro, capisci la differenza?


----------



## Tubarao (15 Novembre 2010)

Dal momento che decidi di andare al piatto, a Poker, le carte prima o poi vanno scoperte e confrontate con quelle di chi ti è venuto a vedere. Ci stanno pure quelli che i piatti li vincono tenendo le carte in mano, ma in genere sono quelli che fanno dei rilanci esagerati per impedire all'altro di venire a vedere. Questo tipo di gioco paga ogni tanto, ma quando ti capita uno con il punto che viene comunque a vedere il tuo rilancio, becchi la sportellata sulle gengive.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dal momento che decidi di andare al piatto, a Poker, le carte prima o poi vanno scoperte e confrontate con quelle di chi ti è venuto a vedere. Ci stanno pure quelli che i piatti li vincono tenendo le carte in mano, ma in genere sono quelli che fanno dei rilanci esagerati per impedire all'altro di venire a vedere. Questo tipo di gioco paga ogni tanto, ma quando ti capita uno con il punto che viene comunque a vedere il tuo rilancio, becchi la sportellata sulle gengive.


Verissimo.
Conosco la situazione.:up::up::up:


----------



## fatata56 (15 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Hai solo voglia che non sia già finita.
> Innamorarsi (_l'amore lascialo perdere, non c'è, è una fiaba_) è bello.
> Sentirsi desiderata da un uomo desiderabile fa volare.
> Gli ormoni si muovono, il cuore batte ancora (com'è bello, lo avevi dimenticato.....), lo specchio ti dice che sei bella.
> ...


----------



## Daniele (15 Novembre 2010)

Perchè piacciono tanto così le inutilità, le persone così inutili come sono i vostri amanti o le vostre amanti, gli esseri umani che in un mondo utopico non dovrebbero esistere (oh, compresi voi).
Spero proprio che possiate guarire da questa merda di malattia oppure spero per i vostri partner che questa merda di malattia vi faccia molto male.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (15 Novembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Ettore Petrolini ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Hai solo voglia che non sia già finita.
> ...


----------



## Tubarao (15 Novembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Come fai a leggermi dentro così?:w00t:
> Evidentemente il tuo folle volo é stato simile al mio... me lo racconteresti?


Più che altro dovresti chiedergli come è stato l'atterraggio :mrgreen:

Premetto che non sono a conoscenza della sua storia e magari è stato un atterraggio che più morbido non si può.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (15 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Perchè piacciono tanto così le inutilità, le persone così inutili come sono i vostri amanti o le vostre amanti, gli esseri umani che in un mondo utopico non dovrebbero esistere (oh, compresi voi).
> Spero proprio che possiate guarire da questa merda di malattia oppure spero per i vostri partner che questa merda di malattia vi faccia molto male.


----------



## fatata56 (15 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Perchè piacciono tanto così le inutilità, le persone così inutili come sono i vostri amanti o le vostre amanti, gli esseri umani che in un mondo utopico non dovrebbero esistere (oh, compresi voi).
> Spero proprio che possiate guarire da questa merda di malattia oppure spero per i vostri partner che questa merda di malattia vi faccia molto male.


 Ciao Daniele...é un pezzo che non ti sento, ma vedo che il tuo umore é dello stesso tenore di quando ci siamo lasciati...
Che c'é di nuovo all'orizzonte?


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (15 Novembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Più che altro dovresti chiedergli come è stato l'atterraggio :mrgreen:
> 
> Premetto che non sono a conoscenza della sua storia e magari è stato un atterraggio che più morbido non si può.


Il conto arriva sempre.

Tranquillo.


----------



## Mari' (15 Novembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Ciao Daniele...é un pezzo che non ti sento, ma vedo che il tuo umore é dello stesso tenore di quando ci siamo lasciati...
> *Che c'é di nuovo all'orizzonte?*



Il patibolo, lui e' un  irriducibile  :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## fatata56 (15 Novembre 2010)

:sbatti:





Mari' ha detto:


> Il patibolo, lui e' un irriducibile  :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (15 Novembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> :sbatti:


Perche' speravi in un ripensamento/cambiamento? 

 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## fatata56 (15 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


>


 
Non ho capito da che parte stai?! 
Da quella del paracadutista o sei quello che raccoglie i pezzi ?


----------



## fatata56 (15 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perche' speravi in un ripensamento/cambiamento?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 La speranza é l'ultima a morire... Mi piacerebbe un giorno collegarmi e scoprire che vede il bicchiere mezzo pieno...:strepitoso:


----------



## Tubarao (15 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Il conto arriva sempre.
> 
> Tranquillo.


Fino a che i conti vengono pagati con i propri soldi, penso che ognuno sia libero di andare a mangiare dove ha più voglia. Ovviamente Tubarao non sopporta quando ci si reca a mangiare in posti notoriamente costosi e poi ci si piange addosso perchè il conto è salato e non si hanno i soldi per pagare. Questo ovviamente è un discorso generale e pronunciato da uno che non riesce a dire di no alla buona cucina. Nel senso: in certi ristoranti il menù con i prezzi è messo fuori, che ci entri a fare se già sai che non hai i soldi ? O meglio, ci puoi pure entrare, ma dopo devi essere pronto o a fare il vento o a lavare i piatti, ma in entrambi i casi, piangersi addosso perchè in una botta sola ti sei sperperato mezzo stipendio è da stupidi....o no ? :mrgreen:


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (15 Novembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Non ho capito da che parte stai?!
> Da quella del paracadutista o sei quello che raccoglie i pezzi ?


Voglio bene a Daniele, per quanto si possa su un forum.
Io sono una pellaccia, sopravvivo a tutto.
E sto da ambo le parti. Perchè son stato da ambo le parti.


----------



## MK (15 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, non ho mai smesso di fare l'amore con mio marito.
> L'ho fatto ancora di più, dopo.
> Per me loro non escludono lui: ripeto, hanno il loro ruolo.
> I miei amanti sono persone che condividono con me momenti piacevoli.
> ...


 
Non ti sei mai chiesta il perchè di questa cosa Chiara? Capisco benissimo quello che vuoi dire. Significa avere come unica forma di intimità la sessualità. Desacralizzarla.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (15 Novembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Fino a che i conti vengono pagati con i propri soldi, penso che ognuno sia libero di andare a mangiare dove ha più voglia. Ovviamente Tubarao non sopporta quando ci si reca a mangiare in posti notoriamente costosi e poi ci si piange addosso perchè il conto è salato e non si hanno i soldi per pagare. Questo ovviamente è un discorso generale e pronunciato da uno che non riesce a dire di no alla buona cucina. Nel senso: in certi ristoranti il menù con i prezzi è messo fuori, che ci entri a fare se già sai che non hai i soldi ? O meglio, ci puoi pure entrare, ma dopo devi essere pronto o a fare il vento o a lavare i piatti, ma in entrambi i casi, piangersi addosso perchè in una botta sola ti sei sperperato mezzo stipendio è da stupidi....o no ? :mrgreen:


Mai piangersi addosso.

Solo contemplarsi.


----------



## Tubarao (15 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Significa avere come unica forma di intimità la sessualità. *Desacralizzarla*.


Che a mente lucida forse non sarebbe del tutto sbagliato. A riuscirci però, è lì che la vedo dura, almeno per me.....


----------



## MK (15 Novembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che a mente lucida forse non sarebbe del tutto sbagliato. A riuscirci però, è lì che la vedo dura, almeno per me.....


Non del tutto sbagliato? Se non si è mai provato quel tipo di amore forse si può fare. Forse. Fino a quando dura però, che l'età passa per tutti.


----------



## fatata56 (15 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Non ti sei mai chiesta il perchè di questa cosa Chiara? Capisco benissimo quello che vuoi dire. Significa avere come unica forma di intimità la sessualità. Desacralizzarla.


 E' una visione piuttosto maschile, però la capisco  anche se non riuscirei a metterla in pratica perché il sesso (nel mio caso) complica sempre un pò tutto...


----------



## Daniele (15 Novembre 2010)

Il traditore non è un paracadutista...è lo stronzo che spinge l'amico giù dall'aereo...senza sapere se gli ha dato un paracadute vero o uno zaino pieno di vivande. le vivande son buone si sà, ma se cadi da 5000 metri credo prorpio che lo spuntino non faccia nel caso tuo .
Perchè dico così? perchè chi tradisce solitamente non rischia nulla, non rischia nulla di quello che non vuole rischiare, il marito ed i figli considerati come una famiglia (che sia padre o madre), ma sinceramente non sa che ha dato il paracadute o no a questi poveri fessacchiotti.
Mi chiedo però una cosetta, perchè alcune persone prima di riprodursi come coniglietti nani non pensano bene alla propria vita ed a quello che non avranno facendo certe scelte? Cioè il riprodursi come coniglietti comporta il perdere il cervello da qualche parte?


----------



## Daniele (15 Novembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> La speranza é l'ultima a morire... Mi piacerebbe un giorno collegarmi e scoprire che vede il bicchiere mezzo pieno...:strepitoso:


Se vai in Via ....a Roma al numero... e spari ala Signorina S. mi faresti vedere il bicchiere mezzo pieno...oh, senza ucciderla, solo un danno permanente.


----------



## fatata56 (15 Novembre 2010)

[ Cioè il riprodursi come coniglietti comporta il perdere il cervello da qualche parte?[/QUOTE]
 Non ti piacerebbe almeno una volta perdere il cervello da qualche parte ? ma non per la rabbia o il dolore ma per l'ebbrezza di una sensazione forte?:sbronza:


----------



## MK (15 Novembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> E' una visione piuttosto maschile, però la capisco anche se non riuscirei a metterla in pratica perché il sesso (nel mio caso) complica sempre un pò tutto...


Sì, è una visione maschile. Può succedere. Per un periodo, per un certo tipo di donna, una donna che ha subito troppo. Se non si trova qualcuno che riscaldi il cuore è davvero difficile uscirne. E non parlo soltanto di amore di coppia, l'amore può prendere tante forme.


----------



## MK (15 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> perchè chi tradisce solitamente non rischia nulla,


Non sono d'accordo Daniele. Ma nemmeno un po'.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (15 Novembre 2010)

... 
Io ho tratto le mie conclusioni e vivo discretamente


----------



## fatata56 (15 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe provare il tradimento prima di tradire.
> O il contrario.
> 
> Ti chiarisci discretamente le idee e scegli con maggiore consapevolezza....eheheheh
> ...


Io ho provato uno e l'altro e lo sò che fa male... ma  dopo la prima il resto fa meno male.. e non ho mai provato desiderio di vendetta.. sono un'aliena???


----------



## fatata56 (15 Novembre 2010)

[, l'amore può prendere tante forme.[/QUOTE]

Mi piacerebbe approfondire l'argomento..LE FORME DELL'AMORE


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (15 Novembre 2010)

...


----------



## MK (15 Novembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe approfondire l'argomento..LE FORME DELL'AMORE


L'amore per un figlio, l'amore per una causa, l'amore per un sogno, l'amore per una passione, l'amore per... L'amore è tutto Fata. Senza amore non c'è vita. E soprattutto non nasce per soddisfare bisogni ma nasce e basta.


----------



## fatata56 (15 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> L'amore per un figlio, l'amore per una causa, l'amore per un sogno, l'amore per una passione, l'amore per... L'amore è tutto Fata. Senza amore non c'è vita. E soprattutto non nasce per soddisfare bisogni ma nasce e basta.


Appoggio in pieno il tuo discorso, ci sono persone più o meno predisposte a dare e prendere amore questo é indiscutibile.. e di solito sono quelle che soffrono di più, nel bene e nel male, da qualunque parte stiano traditori o traditi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Non ti sei mai chiesta il perchè di questa cosa Chiara? Capisco benissimo quello che vuoi dire. Significa avere come unica forma di intimità la sessualità. Desacralizzarla.


Sì, Mk, ho passato buona parte della vita a farmi domande.

Poi ho realizzato quello che Fabri Fibra canta nella sua ultima canzone.
"Più sogni e meno fai, più fai e meno sogni, prima lo si impara..."

Basta con i sogni e via con l'azione.

Desacralizzare la sessualità ( bada bene,desacralizzarla, non svilirla)
è la cosa più intelligente  che noi donne dovremmo imparare a fare (IMHO).
Prenderla meno sul serio.

Quando passo una bella serata con un uomo interessante sento proprio questo desiderio di incontrarlo intimamente. 
Scambiarci piacere. 
Domani..amici come prima. Fino al prossimo incontro....


----------



## Daniele (15 Novembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> [ Cioè il riprodursi come coniglietti comporta il perdere il cervello da qualche parte?


 Non ti piacerebbe almeno una volta perdere il cervello da qualche parte ? ma non per la rabbia o il dolore ma per l'ebbrezza di una sensazione forte?:sbronza:[/QUOTE]

I 210 Km/h con la mia alfa romeo sono sinceramente molto più emozionanti degli amanti palle mosce!


----------



## MK (15 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, Mk, ho passato buona parte della vita a farmi domande.
> 
> Poi ho realizzato quello che Fabri Fibra canta nella sua ultima canzone.
> "Più sogni e meno fai, più fai e meno sogni, prima lo si impara..."
> ...


Prendere meno sul serio cosa? Il sesso o il sogno? Chi ti ha rubato i sogni Chiara?


----------



## Sabina (15 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> L'amore per un figlio, l'amore per una causa, l'amore per un sogno, l'amore per una passione, l'amore per... L'amore è tutto Fata. Senza amore non c'è vita. E soprattutto non nasce per soddisfare bisogni ma nasce e basta.


:up:


----------



## fatata56 (15 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non ti piacerebbe almeno una volta perdere il cervello da qualche parte ? ma non per la rabbia o il dolore ma per l'ebbrezza di una sensazione forte?:sbronza:


I 210 Km/h con la mia alfa romeo sono sinceramente molto più emozionanti degli amanti palle mosce![/QUOTE]

Io mi auguro che tu non sia veramente cinico e freddo come mostri di essere !!! Sai che questo atteggiamento funziona come repellente per l'amore o qualsiasi altra forma di avvicinamento a te ? Le persone non sono zanzare... quanto tempo é passato? lascia entrare uno spiraglio di luce


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Prendere meno sul serio cosa? Il sesso o il sogno? Chi ti ha rubato i sogni Chiara?


Entrambi. 

Chiedi chi mi ha rubato i sogni.
Non saprei risponderti, magari ho semplicemente visto che non valeva la pena sognare.
Poi mi hai fatto venire in mente una cosa: che io non sogno neanche durante il sonno. E' molto tempo che non ricordo le elaborazioni notturne della mia mente. Non so se le due cose possano essere collegate.


----------



## fatata56 (15 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Desacralizzare la sessualità ( bada bene,desacralizzarla, non svilirla)
> è la cosa più intelligente che noi donne dovremmo imparare a fare (IMHO).
> Prenderla meno sul serio.
> 
> ...


Credo che molte donne la pensano come te, ma non lo dicono...:amici:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non ti piacerebbe almeno una volta perdere il cervello da qualche parte ? ma non per la rabbia o il dolore ma per l'ebbrezza di una sensazione forte?:sbronza:


I 210 Km/h con la mia alfa romeo sono sinceramente molto più emozionanti degli amanti palle mosce![/QUOTE]

Vuoi mettere un giovane conte che tromba sul sedile posteriore della sua r4, sull'a 13, e la colonna si ferma a fianco un pulmino di suore? Con lei a cavallo che guarda le suore come un'ossessa?
Vuoi mettere una notte piovosa...in cui tu vai a zig zag sull'autostrada perchè lei è interstardita a farti un pompelmo?
Vuoi mettere andare in autostrada con lei con le tette fuori e i camion che suonano? 
Ahahahahaahah...
Quella si che era vita...
Ah beata gioventù...
Vuoi mettere che sei imboscato con lei e arriva il faro dei carabinieri e tu con la faccia più tosta del mondo dici loro, mentre lei si nasconde sotto il sedile..." Volete vedere filmeto polno?"....
Vuoi mettere la moglie che corre dietro in autostrada a suo marito dopo averlo beccato con la sua amante?
O quella moglie che ha beccato suo marito in auto, apre la portiera, riempie di ombrellate la testa dell'amante che sta pompelmando...e lei dal dolore morde il mariuolo?

Quelle sono emozioni XD...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Credo che molte donne la pensano come te, ma non lo dicono...:amici:


Le mie amiche sono invece proprio così.
" Ciò conte....a me sento tanto putana....quando te me fe fare de quele robe..."


----------



## Daniele (15 Novembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> I 210 Km/h con la mia alfa romeo sono sinceramente molto più emozionanti degli amanti palle mosce!


Io mi auguro che tu non sia veramente cinico e freddo come mostri di essere !!! Sai che questo atteggiamento funziona come repellente per l'amore o qualsiasi altra forma di avvicinamento a te ? Le persone non sono zanzare... quanto tempo é passato? lascia entrare uno spiraglio di luce[/QUOTE]

L'ultima volta che entrò la luce fu una illusione, non cederò mai più a questa follia. C'è una parte di me che è amabile e che conosce la mia ragazza, ma nessuno e dico nessuno più conoscerà me in tutta la mia interezza e nella mia totalità, non lo farò più anche se tutto questo mi costringe ad una solitudine totale.


----------



## fatata56 (15 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Le mie amiche sono invece proprio così.
> " Ciò conte....a me sento tanto putana....quando te me fe fare de quele robe..."


 Beh allora sei molto fortunato conte!! Tienitele strette le tue amiche...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Beh allora sei molto fortunato conte!! Tienitele strette le tue amiche...


Strette?
Mica sono possessivo eh?
Fanno tutto quel che loro le pare...
E poi per giunta me lo raccontano...
" Dai cazzo, Conte, dame na man, qua me mario me becca, dai...su...cosa fasso?"
Ehm...loro mi fanno così tanta tenerezza...
E mi hanno sempre amato tanto...me lo sento dentro...
Ogni sera mi guardo dentro al cuore e le vedo lì sui loro lettini, passo a rimbocare le coperte, sssss...non litigate, fate le brave, che c'è una coccolina per ciascuna di voi...XD...
Dai raccontatemi i vostri crucci...
Si si...
Nonno hai visto? 
Esattamente come te, mi sono preparato ad una serena vecchiaia...
Conte, conte, conte...ma non ti ho più sentito...
Oh poffarre sei diventata sorda XD?


----------

